# The ugly duckling !!



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

(((UNDER CONSTUCTION))) Part 1 or ?
I was given this mini horse trailer. It was orange with rust and had one inflated tire. Every light on the trailer was busted out. I have just started to modify this beauty to fill my fowling needs. So far I have closed off all openings with tin. I had to sandblast all the loose paint off before I could prime it. I primed it mid construction to keep it from rusting any further. I plan on removing the 9 heavy 2x8 floor planks. I will be replacing the planks with 4 2x4 stringers covered with 1/2'' plywood. I am also going to cut off the braces on the outside of the trailer. Trimming a little fat off this trailer should help me get better gas mileage. So far I have $70 into this trailer.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

That should work just fine. My only concern is the heavy frame and the big tires if you plan on pulling it into a feild
Looking good though!


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

haha kind of looks like mine but mine is a 25ft 6 horse with a dressing room that was also given to me...they work suprisingly well the only problem is the weight issue.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> That should work just fine. My only concern is the heavy frame and the big tires if you plan on pulling it into a feild
> Looking good though!


true that but if you work through it you can make it a great trailer.....good luck!!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

One thing that can help with a heavy trailer is carry a long tow strap that way you can at least get your truck up on solid ground and pull the trailer out with the strap. I made a big flat steel ski that I'd crank the trailer down onto when I'd unhook it and it should keep the dolley wheel from burying into the mud as I pull. Don't know if it will work but it's better than nothing. You gonna camo that trailer? Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Im going to camo it when im done. A pretty gloss paint job wont do this trailer any justice.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wonder if you could eliminate one axle. That thing is designed for hauling a load bigger than you will probably be using it for and to stabilize a live, shifting load. Just a thought.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Wonder if you could eliminate one axle. That thing is designed for hauling a load bigger than you will probably be using it for and to stabilize a live, shifting load. Just a thought.


True!... but then you will have to fix the wheel well an etc. it all depends on if it's costworthy. IMO this trailer could be very costworthy!! :beer:


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

looks like it has the potential to be a good trailer. i would keep both off the axles as the extra two wheels will spread the wieght better on the fields. set gome flotaion tyres and it wont sink down into the muck


----------

